# Fridge cracked inside



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I've got a 5 year old Frigidaire Fridge that recently developed a 2" long crack inside of the "liner". I think it happened by itself last time we let the fridge get to room temperature when we were doing a cleaning, either that or someone smacked the side and isn't fessing up.

1) Is it anything to worry about or is it just cosmetic?

2) Can I simply caulk over it or get one of those fridge tape patch kits?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If you are not worried about the appearance I would use duct tape. Not the handyman's secret weapon - gray duck tape but the metal foil tape used on furnace and A/C ducts. Buy the type that can be used outdoors and I don't think you will have a problem.

Rege


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

If I leave it, will anything happen?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

You might get moisture on the insulation that could develop mold and maybe efficiency will drop just a bit from increased air infiltration.


----------



## Ezhel (May 8, 2009)

you better ask for refrigerator mechanics,if it doesn't freeze maybe the freon got affected.


----------

